# Cape to a Colonial



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you got the plans drawn up yet? 

If so--post the front and side elevations--what foundation work are you talking about?

Also--consider having the drywall work doe by a pro crew--unless you have a lot of time and some experience--


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Cool, sounds like a fun project!


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Look forward to this one.


----------



## danxp (May 5, 2011)

*progress!*

after much delay... there's some progress...









this is what i'd like it to look like...









wish me luck!


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow, nice destruction pics!!!!


----------



## danxp (May 5, 2011)

the framing's almost done!!


----------



## evane (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow this is going to be a amazing transformation, I live in a area with a abundance of cape cod homes, always though it would be awesome to see one transformed.

Can't wait for more pictures

:thumbsup:


----------



## danxp (May 5, 2011)

i can't believe how fast these framers/roofers are... and it's 95 degrees for much of the time (w/o shade)... 

could be a while before the inside is complete as that's when i'll start to take over...

more pics forthcoming... stay tuned...


----------



## danxp (May 5, 2011)




----------



## danxp (May 5, 2011)

just waiting for a couple more windows for the first floor then the siding can go in then we'll be fully sided!!


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks much more balanced now. I bet you will be happy when it is done. Looks good!


----------



## danxp (May 5, 2011)

i'm already happy... now i just gotta put in the work on the inside and wait on my plumber and hvac to finish.


----------

